# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  A poem inspired by my dream last night.

## p0k3ts1z3

*O' Angel of death.* Make haste across the violent waters. The tide is yet to come, for my death will surely follow. spare me your wrath O' lady soulless one. You are a farmer, on swift wings you ride, tilling the earth of its miserable life. Like grain my soul is ready for harvest. with your smooth bladed scythe you take me away to my home with my father, maker, and lover. O Angel of death, spare me your wrath, bring calm to the waters and make still my soul.

----------


## bengreenmusic

Thats really good, I like it. 

I find the concept of drawing inspiration from dreams really interesting and I'm hoping that I can find some cool ideas from lucid dreaming to inspire great music.

Incidentally, as I was reading this, the acoustic beginning to Incubus' 'Drive' came on and it fit really well haha.

----------

